# kawasaki mule pro



## lilsamo (Aug 8, 2005)

I was ready to buy a polaris ranger crew 900 this coming week. ....before I stopped in to check out the new Mule Pro. While the polaris has more storage under the seats and other things I like.....I couldn't believe that the Mule has a 3 year factory warranty. ..vs. 6 months on the polaris. 

So does anyone have any thoughts or personal experience with the Mule? I want to be sure I make the right decision. Is kawasaki offering a 3 year warranty just to pull business away from polaris or is it that much better of a UTV?

Thanks...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

lilsamo said:


> I was ready to buy a polaris ranger crew 900 this coming week. ....before I stopped in to check out the new Mule Pro. While the polaris has more storage under the seats and other things I like.....I couldn't believe that the Mule has a 3 year factory warranty. ..vs. 6 months on the polaris.
> 
> So does anyone have any thoughts or personal experience with the Mule? I want to be sure I make the right decision. Is kawasaki offering a 3 year warranty just to pull business away from polaris or is it that much better of a UTV?
> 
> Thanks...


I have a 3010 Mule that I have had at the lease for 3 years. Did spin the splines on a drive wheel but I think we had it overloaded. Been a pretty reliable go anywhere machine. Its a gas model.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I bought one about 6 months ago. It is a superior design and I dont think you would regret buying one.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

What are you using it for?


----------



## lilsamo (Aug 8, 2005)

it will be used on my deer lease. A 3 year warranty vs. 6 months is huge. Plus you can add an extended warranty on top of the 3 year warranty

My left side is weak from a stroke and doors on the Mule pro would be an obstacle. ...have to remove them


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

They sell an underseat storage bin, I made one myself for mine out of plywood and angle iron.
The doors are nice in cold weather. 
It is a lot quieter than my Ranger was.


----------



## trimble (Nov 16, 2005)

I got one and installed a lift and 27" essex kevlar tires. That thing is just as smooth or a little smoother and quieter then a 900 crew. From what i have read on other forums the moter is ran in vehicles overseas. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Trimble, where did you find the lift ?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I have had two Kaw mules they are very reliable and go anywhere. They also hold great resale value.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

lilsamo said:


> So does anyone have any thoughts or personal experience with the Mule? I want to be sure I make the right decision. Is kawasaki offering a 3 year warranty just to pull business away from polaris or is it that much better of a UTV?
> 
> Thanks...


All I can tell you is that Polaris has been great for the whole industry because it has forced all the training manufacturers to try to keep up.

Personally I'd still go with the Polaris (and just did) but I do like how much Kawasaki has upgraded their act. I'd have to read the details of Kawasaki's warranty. Longer warranties typically have clauses that only cover the things that shouldn't break in the first place.


----------



## mccown03 (Jun 19, 2013)

I own a 5 year old Mule 4010 and less than 1 year new Ranger. Right now I prefer the mule. Mule is quieter (neither are like an electric ezgo). Speed is great on the Ranger but I enjoy that most if not all of the Mule is constructed of metal where the Ranger has lots of plastic.

All this being said, I like them both a lot. The Ranger I own is a two seater and the Mule is a 4+ seater, both outfitted for hunting/light ranch work.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

The Polaris was a good machine IMO - I owned three of them. But each one the quality dropped. A polaris dealer service manager told me they started using low quality parts and my experience showed that. There is a reason they only have 6 months - I also had a horrible time with Polaris (even under warranty) to fix issues.

Having said that the Mule has improved but one big drawback to me is that their accessories are limited. The Polaris has good cab options with quality doors, windshields, etc. while the Mule is very limited and the quality I have seen is poor for accessories.

I went with a Kubota 1100 two years ago and never looked back. If you want a top end cab with AC and heat and no dust then it is worth considering. About same speed as a Mule and the suspension is better (not as good a suspension as the Polaris but close) -


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

AvianQuest said:


> All I can tell you is that Polaris has been great for the whole industry because it has forced all the training manufacturers to try to keep up.
> 
> Personally I'd still go with the Polaris (and just did) but I do like how much Kawasaki has upgraded their act. I'd have to read the details of Kawasaki's warranty. Longer warranties typically have clauses that only cover the things that shouldn't break in the first place.


The warranty covers the same things Polaris covers during their 6 mo blip otherwise known as a warranty.

My last ranger [2010 crew] was full of defects that showed up about 7 mo after purchase. Never again.


----------



## flashprism (Oct 27, 2014)

I purchased a 610 4 years ago and No issues I replaced the battery a month ago and that's the only money in it except fuel!


----------



## trimble (Nov 16, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> Trimble, where did you find the lift ?


I got the lift through my dealer for $300. Very easy lift to install. The lift is made by utvproducts.com


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks on the lift.

Grayson, the new Mule Pro has a nice factory cab available.


----------



## SB09 (Feb 17, 2015)

Keep in mind how Polaris treats the customer on warranty. They basically don't want to cover anything at all if you do have problems. That being said my Dad owns an 06 Ranger with 500+ hours on it. The only thing he's had to do to it is replace a plug wire and winch wire due to a mouse deciding he liked how they tasted. They're honestly both good machines. I don't know how Kawasaki conducts business on that. But, I've never heard anything bad so that's a good sign. I can tell you the Mule is every bit as durable and dependable as a Polaris is.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

here is my poor lil overworked mule


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

I am looking to buy a mule shortly. Will buy used if mule has not been mudded at parks and I can bring it to my mechanic to be checked out. If you have one pm me.

I am also interested in buying new. Does anyone know of a very good place either in state or out of state. For the right price I will go pick it up or ship it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wrsmolik (Aug 10, 2006)

I got one of the first one we got in I love it . We have a box for under seat storage you can put in I have my full lot of junk. Have any questions free to call me 9795430108.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Showing feeder on mule


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

banpouchi said:


> I am looking to buy a mule shortly. Will buy used if mule has not been mudded at parks and I can bring it to my mechanic to be checked out. If you have one pm me.
> 
> I am also interested in buying new. Does anyone know of a very good place either in state or out of state. For the right price I will go pick it up or ship it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Call Boehm Tractor in Shiner, 361-594-3123, ask for Tony. He sells them by the truckload for a reason, he said everybody is loving these new ones, he is selling a bunch of them.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The only Mule I ever had the displeasure of riding in was a 2011 model. I ran a friends because I was going to buy either it or the Ranger 800 Crew.

The Mule almost shook the fillings in my teeth out. Roughest riding thing I'd ever been in, period so I bought the Ranger 800 Crew.

My Ranger has an easy ride across hog rooted pasture or rocks in the hill country.

I don't have a clue as to how the newer Mules ride but that was my experience.

TH


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Well Trouthunter, they ride like a Ranger now, and go as fast. Those old Mules are tough, but yes they ride rough.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's cool SSST...glad they ride better...I'd hate to think of hitting 50 MPH in the Mule I drove 

TH


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

What year model did they make them smoother


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

2015, but they still make the older style also. The new one is quite a bit more though.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

We have both a 2015 Mule 610 and 2014 Ranger 570 on our duck lease, and minus the 6 month warranty, I'd take the Ranger over the Mule any day. Both are two seaters only.
I realize that there are lots of Mule fans here on 2Cool, but comparing the two, the Ranger is quieter, has less rattles, a more crisp accelerator, and a faster top end in both 2-wheel and 4-wheel. 
I do like the doors on the Mule's Pro Crew cab though. Just not the noisy metal box.

Plus, I'm not crazy about the overall looks of the Mule. Fords/Chevy. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Trouthunter

Is the mule the reason my teeth are falling out ?? I try not to go too fast being so old.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Got my first and last ranger.


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

I have owned a Mule since 05, bought new.it has been solid, had a lift kit put on when purchased and run larger wheel tires. Essex. 
Replaced a starter once, fuel pump once, broke front springs once, belt a couple of times, and battery until I replaced with a gel top optima, it is used at the ranch full time and sees plenty of action.

My ranch partner has had 3 rangers during the same time, most recent is a ranger crew., it is more comfortable, faster, looks great. He has had issues.

I could go either way personally.


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

A picture in use. Lol


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Check the Kubota out - very reliable, AC/heater/no dust. Love mine


----------



## Horns1 (Sep 2, 2005)

One thing to add to this discussion is you can buy an extended warranty for the Ranger - I bought a 4 yr (i think) one for $900. Love our 900 Crew


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Love our JD Gator 825i a solid workhorse.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

banpouchi said:


> I am looking to buy a mule shortly. Will buy used if mule has not been mudded at parks and I can bring it to my mechanic to be checked out. If you have one pm me.
> 
> I am also interested in buying new. Does anyone know of a very good place either in state or out of state. For the right price I will go pick it up or ship it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I shopped around when I bought my Mule and ended up getting it at Cowboys in Beaumont. That was the best deal I could find. They were closing out the 2014s the 2015s had arrived. Craig list is also good. The dealerships will put their inventory on it sometimes.

I love my Mule.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

chicken fried said:


> I shopped around when I bought my Mule and ended up getting it at Cowboys in Beaumont. That was the best deal I could find. They were closing out the 2014s the 2015s had arrived. Craig list is also good. The dealerships will put their inventory on it sometimes.
> 
> I love my Mule.


Thanks I will check with them. I have a 2014 600 mule for $5500 in Louisiana. Just Don't know if I bring it back to Tx will I have to pay sales tax when I go to get a title.


----------

